# H1N1 info



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I get regular news letters from different Health Venues, this is one....














*HEALTH ALERT: SWINE FLU VACCINE*

When the H1N1 (swine) flu virus emerged last spring, we contacted many of you. Consumer Reports Health has continued to monitor information about the flu's reappearance this fall. There are currently significant outbreaks in 21 states and in some institutions, especially colleges, where large numbers of high-risk people live in close contact with each other, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).

A September 2009 Consumer Reports survey of 1,502 Americans about their plans for getting vaccinated against both seasonal flu and H1N1 flu has uncovered information we believe can help with your decision-making process about vaccinations for yourself and family members.

*Made up your mind?*
Our survey shows that many Americans are undecided about whether to get the H1N1 flu vaccine for themselves, or whether to have their children vaccinated. A large group is awaiting further information before they decide. We think that it is a good sign that many are seriously considering getting the newly approved vaccine and encourage you to visit ConsumerReportsHealth.org frequently to stay on top of the latest information.

*Know your risks*
Alas, according to our survey many Americans are unaware that they are at high risk for developing H1N1 or for suffering serious complications from the disease. The risk groups for H1N1 are somewhat different than those for seasonal flu. We recommend that you check whether you or family members are in a high-risk group for H1N1 because of age, employment, or health conditions. All high-risk people should seriously consider vaccination when it becomes available, especially if H1N1 infections are circulating in your community.

*Call to health- and child-care workers*
Along with the CDC, we urge vaccination for health- and child-care workers who are at escalated risk for contracting and spreading the disease. We believe these professionals have a responsibility to themselves and to those they care for to get vaccinated against H1N1.

*Other ways to avoid spreading illness*
Finally, our survey suggests consumers understand the benefits of hand washing and avoidance of those with flu symptoms. We'd also like to emphasize the importance of staying home from work when sick and using appropriate masks when someone at home has the flu.

There is still time for all of us to help prevent significant illness from H1N1 flu this fall. As the situation unfolds, we'll be working hard to get good, fact-based information and recommendations to consumers. We invite you to comment on our information at www.consumerreportshealth.org/swineflu.

Sincerely,










John Santa, M.D., M.P.H. 
Director, Consumer Reports Health Ratings Center
*I am thinking about getting the H1N1 shot*

*Petals*


----------



## crazychef28 (Apr 13, 2009)

The shot would be well worth it. I had the H1N1 virus about 3 weeks ago and was sick for 2 weeks (or at least that's what I missed of work, I was sick for longer). I don't think that I would even think twice if I needed the shot now!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Some friends of mine who work at the Jewish Hospital of Montreal called me to tell me that the flu his really starting to get wide spread. 
I Thank you for the input. Normally I do not talk about medical stuff unless I feel prompted to.

Can you please describe to everyone on this site what your symptoms are and what people should be aware of ?

Petals


----------



## crazychef28 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fever, nausea, headaches, body aches, etc. A lot of people have been vomiting or had really severe congestion.

I live in the Houston area and it is spreading around here like wildfire, especially at college campuses and grade schools. They closed down a school district north of us for 2 days because almost 20% of the students were out with the flu or flu-like symptoms :X!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this......


More people should know.

...........time will tell what its really all about.


Petals


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

We are pretty much out of the flu season here. There's been deaths from it (I don't have the statistics), many school closures, ads on tv and radio that if you are near someone coughing, take a pace back. To cough into your elbow rather than on your hand. Warnings for people who even think they may have it to stay at home, away from work etc. Many places such as supermarkets have the rub on anti-bacterial hand "soap" at check outs, certainly in all medical places and pharmacies.

It got to the extreme that there were printed notices on doctor's surgery's entrances, that if you think you may have the flu - don't come in. Call this Helpline number.

The local hospital had an outside flu clinic, housed in canvas tents, for anyone who wanted to be treated for it. And this was in the middle of winter. I pity the workers and patients in there.

We've now received 21 million doses of the vaccine, but its availability is currently restricted to the very young, the elderly, health care workers and those with lowered immune systems. But it has killed or affected people of all ages and walks of life, unlike the usual winter flu. Not meaning to cause a panic, just reporting what has happened here.

People have actually been warned against being vaccinated...

Please note: I am not a health professional... just stating what's happened here.


----------



## billrchef (Oct 11, 2009)

I follow all of our corperate mandated health saftey obligations,.... that being said ....my personal opinion is that h1n1 is of no more threat than any other flu,and it is also NOT a "food born illness"! As for any vaccenine.....it`s not nessary. the people that made this vaccenine are set to make Billions, and want everyone to buy it. What they don`t tell you is that the human immune system is more than capeable to fighting off h1n1. Being safe minded is completely different from being neurotic.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The vaccine can help millions of people with compromised immune systems, the very young with underdeveloped immune systems, the very old and anyone who is at risk of complications. The vaccine is produced the exact same way the yearly flu vaccine is so it is safe.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Forgive me but my medical side what like a word .....
I originally posted the first piece of info so that everyone can "STAY" informed.

World Health Organization :
Recent updates

Antiviral use and the risk of drug resistance
25 September 2009

Pandemic influenza vaccines: current status
24 September 2009

Weekly Epidemiological Record on Pandemic H1N1 2009

Situation updates
(Last update 9 October 2009)

What is phase 6? What about severity?

Use of antiviral drugs against influenza A(H1N1)

Vaccines for pandemic influenza A (H1N1)

What is the new influenza A(H1N1)?

SITUATION UPDATES

Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 - update 69
9 October 2009

Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 - update 68
2 October 2009

GUIDANCE DOCUMENTS

For individuals

For communities

For national authorities

Complete list of guidance documents by category

Complete list of guidance documents in alphabetical order

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

What is phase 6? What about severity?

Use of antiviral drugs against influenza A(H1N1)

Vaccines for pandemic influenza A (H1N1)

What is the new influenza A(H1N1)?

Is it safe to travel?

Complete list of FAQs MEETING REPORTS

DG Statement following the fifth meeting of the Emergency Committee
24 September 2009

WHO recommendations on pandemic (H1N1) 2009 vaccines
13 July 2009

WHO Consultation on suspension of classes and restriction of mass gatherings 
24 June 2009


----------



## billrchef (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the documentation and reports......I`ve read them, They were all brought to us by the same people that in the `80s said we would all die from the "aids" epicemic. Do you think they could possibly be WRONG again?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm on the fence with the whole issue, myself. I've never had a flu shot (egg allergy) and neither has anyone in my family. I remember when years ago they were urging parents to give their kids the seasonal flu shot and I asked our doctor about it and his words to me were "let them get sick, they need it to build up their own immune systems". I know that way of thinking does not apply to everyone but in the case of my kids it did as both were very healthy. 
One thing I have noticed is a change in parents' attitudes when their kids become sick and they are keeping them at home for longer periods of time instead of sending them to school to share their germs with the other kids. 
I am going to talk to our doctor about the h1n1 shot... our son has some special needs (a mild ibi from a benign brain tumor that he had removed last year) so I would like a little guidance as to what to do with him.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

AFAIK at this juncture in the USA H1N1 shots are not yet available. The dose that is currently being given is a nasal application and it is flying out the door. Docs here are still advising the regular seasonal flue injection as well. I received my H1N1 dose last night. So far no side affects nor do I expect any.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

What they're giving here is a shot... I put in a call to our family doctor today and his secretary said she'd get him to call me back when he has a chance, as I have a few questions regarding it and our son.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

As a rejoinder to the post that stated "the human immune system is completely capable of fighting off the H1N1"...

So tell me, if our immune system is so capable, why did 50-100 MILLION people die in 1918 from the Spanish Flu pandemic?

And it has been documented that this H1N1 has some of the characteristics of the 1918 flu virus.

As soon as I can, I'm getting the H1N1 shot. THe whole purpose of the shot is so the body WILL build up anitbodies to protect itself against this flu or any recurrence of it in the future. It accomplishes the same thing as actually having the flu (and thereby building up resistance) without the virulence caused by live virus as opposed to dead virus in the flu shot. Yes, its true that the inhaled version contains a weakened but alive virus. But the shot cultured in eggs is completely dead virus.

I opt for the shot.

doc (not an MD)


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey doc.. have you heard anything about the inhaled version containing any traces of egg or egg protein? I'm still waiting on my callback from the doctor's office so I'm going to add that to my list of questions I have to ask.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*DeltaDoc ....yes, that is what they said about the influenza. I just think its pathetic that we can put man on the moon yet we still do not have the solution to the "common cold". *

Leeniek...Here is what is in the vaccine....
I received my shot ......like I said previously, everyone is entitled to an informed decision.

*H1N1 (Swine Flu) and Allergies, Asthma*

*Vaccine Ingredients*

*Q. What are the ingredients of the H1N1 vaccine and adjuvant?
A.*
The H1N1 vaccine Arepanrix has been developed by GlaxoSmithKline using the egg-based production method. This means the vaccine viruses are grown in *eggs*. This is true for the regular flu shot as well. (For egg allergies, see: H1N1 and Food Allergies.)
The vaccine has two components that are mixed together before the vaccine is given. The primary substance is the antigen drug substance for immunizing. It is administered with an adjuvant known as AS03.
*The antigen contains*: thimerosal, a mercury-based preservative used in the manufacturing of multidose vaccines, sodium chloride, disodium hydrogen phosphate, potassium dihydrogen phosphate, potassium chloride and water. As mentioned, there are traces of egg protein, and also of formaldehyde, sodium deoxycholate and sucrose.
*The adjuvant AS03 is composed of: *DL-alpha-tocopherol (vitamin E), squalene (shark liver oil) and polysorbate 80 (an emulsifier). In addition, its vial contains: sodium chloride, disodium hydrogen phosphate, potassium dihydrogen phosphate, potassium chloride and water. (For fish, soy allergy concerns, see H1N1 and Food Allergies.)
*Read Health Canada's* *Arepanrix* product leaflet details.
*Read Allergists' Position statement* - on egg allergy.
*Anti-viral Drug Ingredients*

A doctor may prescribe an anti-viral medication for two reasons: first, if you have the flu, to reduce your symptoms; and second, as a "prophylaxis", which means, to reduce the likelihood that you will contract the virus. (This would likely be to stop the spread of the flu in a setting such as a hospital.)
*Q. What are the ingredients of anti-viral Relenza? 
A.*
_Medicinal Ingredient:_ 
• Zanamivir
_Non-medicinal Ingredient:_ 
• Lactose (contains milk protein)
*Read the* *Relenza* product monograph.
*Q. What are the ingredients of Tamiflu?
A.*
Capsules
_Medicinal Ingredient:_
• Oseltamivir phosphate
_Non-medicinal Ingredients:_

• Corn starch 
• Croscarmellose sodium 
• Povidone K30 
• Sodium Stearyl fumarate
• Talc 
• Gelatin 
• Titanium dioxide 
• FD&C blue No. 2 
• One more of: Red iron oxide, Yellow iron oxide, Black iron oxide
Oral Suspension (for young children or people who cannot swallow a capsule)
_Medicinal Ingredient:_
• Oseltamivir phosphate
_Non-medicinal Ingredients:_

• Monosodium citrate 
• Saccharin sodium 
• Sodium benzoate 
• Sorbitol 
• Titanium dioxide 
• Tuttifrutti flavouring 
• Xanthan gum
*Read the **Tamiflu*product monograph
*Related Reading*
H1N1 and Food Allergies - and other allergies.
Allergists' Position statement - on egg allergy.
H1N1 and Asthma - Cautions about this flu with respiratory disease.
Warning Signs of Severe Flu - From The Lung Association of Canada.
Incidence of H1N1, Fatalities in Canada - Public Health Agency of Canada.
CDC Resource Center - All About the H1N1 flu, the vaccine, actions to take.
Pregnancy and H1N1 virus - from the Public Health Agency of Canada.
Taking Care of the H1N1 sufferer.
CDC on medications.
*Sources*
• H1N1 media call with experts, organized by The Lung Association of Canada.
• Websites linked above. 
• Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
• E-mail interviews with Dr. Wade Watson and Dr. Michael Cyr.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Petals.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

We were waiting for the shot as well. Unfortunately by the time the shots arrive in our area we will be well in to the season. Added to that we will taking a long flight in a month so we wanted to have be done with this before we left for vacation.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a general flu shot last week. The swine flu vaccine arrives in my doctor's surgery on 6 November. I am on the 'at risk' list, and expect to be called in to get the jab asap after that.

I have thought long and hard about it - but with my various ailments, have decided the risk of the injection is worth taking.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I really don't know, but after watching 60 minutes last night, it seems that to culture the virus it has to be alive and in something alive like a live (not sterile) egg. I would guess the inhaled version uses virus from the eggs but somehow weakens it...have no idea how.

But the virus that was alive in the egg is killed before making the shot version. So that is the way I will go once the shot is available.

Hoping not to get the H1N1 before the shot! 

doc


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Squalene (shark liver oil). That doesn't make it sound so bad, kinda like fish oil. Omega 3s right? I've heard bad things about squalene--controversy about it causing autoimmune disorder, sterility, and death due to cytokine storm. 

It seems very very suspicious to me how a bird virus, a pig virus, and the 1918 flu virus can all combine all of a sudden out of nowhere in this day and age where genetic modification is now possible and common. There's just too much profit to be made. I personally have a strong distrust of the official political policy on what is healthy and what is not. No shot for me.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I'm not going to get one either.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey thats great and all, and yes most people with it won't die, but then again not getting the flu is pretty sweet compared to getting it 

My kids got the vaccine last weekend, I get it next weekend. Being I'm a health professional and all who works with kids don't you think it would be smart for me to get it lest I spread it were I to get infected?


----------

